# Looking for a PM40 Holster Recommendation



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

The title says it all. I am looking for a good PM40 IWB holster that is not so tight that it pulls out with the gun.

Thanks


----------



## tarheelbball (Feb 24, 2010)

My first post also and I would recommend either the dmbullard holster or a k&d holster. I have a k&d holster and its great. I would like to try a bullard holster but I may just go back to the k&d since I know that works.

http://www.dmbullardleather.com/1429711.html

http://www.kdholsters.com/iwb-owb-defend.php


----------



## davjac (Nov 18, 2009)

I recommend the Crossbreed Microclip, very comfortable for a single clip holster. The hybrid construction, leather and kydex is the best of both worlds, the comfort of leather next to your skin, the rigidity of kydex to hold the PM firmly but silently due to the leather/kydex combination. Plus, the owner is a great guy to deal with, and a believer to boot.

Remember, a quality belt is as important as the holster for comfort.


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

davjac said:


> I recommend the Crossbreed Microclip, very comfortable for a single clip holster. The hybrid construction, leather and kydex is the best of both worlds, the comfort of leather next to your skin, the rigidity of kydex to hold the PM firmly but silently due to the leather/kydex combination. Plus, the owner is a great guy to deal with, and a believer to boot.
> 
> Remember, a quality belt is as important as the holster for comfort.


I like it. Looks nice. I'm actually leaning towards their Qwik Clip ( http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/I...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName ) but that doesn't list the Kahr PM


----------



## davjac (Nov 18, 2009)

The microclip is quite a bit smaller and lighter, the PM is the largest pistol that will fit in the microclip. See if you can find a side-by-side of the two.........

Best wishes on your quest.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

This one is a fine holster for a little less money and they have both styles Speed clip and Hybrid for your weapon look here these guys a re good fast and very customer oriented.

I love the one I carry my Kahr in everyday

RCG


----------

